# [D20 Modern] Paths of Legend: Shadowgate (OOC)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

_There are worlds beyond our own.

Alternate dimensions.

Other realities.

Places where magic and monsters are real.

In 2002 an underwater archeology expedition accidentally found something in the Carribean.  Something that the United States government soon determined was the source of the Bermuda Triangle disappearances.

The artifact, an eight sided crystal of unknown origin, is capable of sending objects and people through time and dimension.

The government has determined that a credible threat exists from the beings existing in those other dimensions and has put together special military and scientific teams to battle this threat.

By hooking the artifact up to a nuclear power generator, government scientists have created a stable gateway that can be turned on and off and adjusted to change the destination.  Using this "Shadowgate," they intend to eliminate the threat posed by these other dimensions by any means necessary. _

Welcome to the next Crazy Monkey play-by-post, this one using the D20 Modern rules.

This game draws some inspiration from Stargate and Sliders, with the players taking the role of military and scientific characters exploring other dimensions, assessing the threat of the natives of those dimensions, and dealing with those threats.

For those familiar with my Paths of Legend setting, this game takes place in the "What Came Before" era of the setting in the spring of 2009.  

The player characters will be traveling to different worlds, including (eventually) D&D worlds such as the Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance and Eberron.

*Character Creation*

Books Available: D20 Modern core rulebook only
Starting Level: 1
Ability Scores: 25 point buy
Starting Wealth Bonus: 5 + any relevant modifiers
Starting Occupation: Because the PCs are members of a US military run operation, starting occupations are limited to Academic, Adventurer, Doctor, Emergency Services, Law Enforcement, Military, and Technician.
Advanced Classes: All are available, including (and especially) FX related ones.

I'll be limiting the group to no more than six.  The first "episode" will be the recruitment and assembly of the team by the US government.  As a team, players will want to have a well rounded group of skills and abilities.  In other words, those recruited for the team will be a couple of military types, a scientist or two, perhaps a medic, and more than likely a "talker" to interact with non-hostiles.

Players can arrange with me, via PM, to eventually replace their initial character with a native of one of the visited worlds (a member of a D&D race) if they want to go that route.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Academic Linguist, with the goal of eventually becoming a telepath.


[sblock=Connor Lang, Human Male Linguist]
   Connor Lang
  CR 1
  Male Human Smart Hero 1
   Medium Humanoid (5'8")
  Age: 39
  Eyes: Brown
  Hair: Stealth Mullet, Brown
  Skin: tan
  Build: thick but fit
Starting Occupation: Academic
  Allegiances: Mary (Connor's dead wife), Good
hp 10 (1d6+1+3(toughness))
  Mas 12
  Init +1
  Spd 30 ft.
  Defense 11 (+1 Dex)
  touch 11
  flat-footed 10
  BAB +0
  Grap +0
  Atk Strike, Unarmed +0 melee (1d3)
  SQ Linguist (Talent, Research tree)
  SV Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1
  AP 5
  Rep +1
  Str 10 
  Dex 12 
  Con 12 
  Int 14 
  Wis 11 
  Cha 14

  Skills: 
  Computer Use             +2 (0pts.)
Craft                 +2 (0pts.)
Craft (Structural)         +2 (0pts.)
Craft (Visual Art)         +2 (0pts.)
Craft (Writing)         +2 (0pts.)
Decipher Script         +6 (3pts.)
Demolitions             +6 (4pts.)
Disable Device             +6 (4pts.)
Forgery             +5 (3pts.)
Investigate             +4 (2pts.)
Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +4 (2pts.)
Navigate             +2 (0pts.)
Research             +5 (2pts.)
Search                 +6 (4pts.)
Read/Write Sanskrit        >>>(1pts.)
Speak Algonkin            >>>(1pts.)
Speak Japanese            >>>(1pts.)
Speak Middle Egyptian        >>>(1pts.)
Gather Information         +6 (4pts.)
Bluff                 +4 (4pts.)
Diplomacy             +4 (4pts.)
Intimidate             +4 (4pts.)


  Languages: 
  Speak Algonkin
  Speak Japanese
  Speak Middle Egyptian
  Read/Write Sanskrit
  Feats: Wild Talent (Far Hand) 
        (Manifest power 3/day Power: Far Hand)
  Toughness (+3 hit points)

  Connor had been a linguistics student with psych as a minor.  He Married the love of his life shortly after graduating college and did some piecemeal work for archeologists, international companies, Bureau of Indian affairs, and a host of other businesses and institutions needing the skills of a translator or archaic linguist.  One of the companies he worked for turned out to be part of a front for organized crime syndicate, and when the the law caught up to the perpetrators, Connor had testified to the content of some of the international communications of the company.  Apparently, this pissed off someone in the crime organization.  One day, Connors wife Mary borrowed his car while hers was in the shop.  The explosion blew in part of the front of the house, and there wasn’t even enough of Mary or even the car to fill a coffin.  
  Conner went through two years of depression and a low functioning existence until a new emotion bubbled up inside him: burning acid hatred.  Connor spent the next few years researching demolitions techniques, criminal records, and other databases.  He pumped his contacts for information and made some new ones, developing skills to bluff, intimidate, or negotiate for information.  He found out which of the mafia’s soldiers had been employed to bomb his car.  He also found out who ordered the hit on him.  Connor spent two more years planning and waiting, carefully gathering materials and observing movement patterns and habits of the boss responsible for his misery.  He even got a part time job at the airport where the boss had a private jet hangar.  When finally all the pieces came together, Connor made his move.  Once the boss had left his freshly landed plane, boarded the limo, and started to pull away, a bomb bearing the same exact signature as the one that killed his wife detonated.  Connor and all the other employees and passengers were evacuated.  Thanks to some intentionally  sloppy bomb building, the investigation connected the bombing to the original soldier and word got out in the organized crime circles.  Before the individual could be found by the FBI, he was floating face down in a river.
  His vengeance fulfilled, Connor is depressed again, on the brink of suicide.  He now resides in an institution paid for with his dead wife’s dwindling life insurance payoff.  He is unable to make meaningful therapeutic progress at the institute due to the necessity of keeping his illicit activities a secret.

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  

What sort of scientist did you have in mind?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Hee hee...damnit, this sounds too fun.

I'd love to play a Techie who eventually learns magic. Not to lean too heavily on TV-originated stereotypes, but the character may have a certain "McKayish" vibe to him, for those familiar with the Stargate series.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 17, 2009)

Count me in too. I'd like to play a human from another dimension if possible; s/he just doesn't know that they were born on a parallel Earth. 

I'm thinking Scientist as well (pure Scientist though). Its lways been this character's goal to discover the secrets of anti-gravity, but along the way s/he diverged into quantum physics and string theory.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow..... I'd like to hop in this one if possible.  I'd like to be one of the "military" types.  Probably a Fast hero.  I'll have more for you tomorrow (so I can sleep before work lol)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very cool.    Welcome aboard folks.  

Shayuri, McKay is a fun character type and, if I may, I would suggest adding some "D&D geek" to McKay's techy geekiness.  My Paths of Legend setting is based around the parallel worlds theory, where-in every imagined world, every daydream, could potentially be not just from the dreamer's imagination, but a vision of a world that exists in an alternate dimension.  So, imagine a D&D geek's surprise when they wind up in a D&D world.  

Reveille, see the sblock below.

[sblock=Humans from Other Worlds]The crystal artifact at the center of this project had, for centuries, been transporting accidental travelers to other times and dimensions, thus the legends of the Bermuda Triangle.  Generally speaking, those travelers never returned, nor did anything come through the other way.  However, the government researchers who first studied the artifact in 2002 believe it was created in Atlantis and that that civilization had a better grasp of how to use it.  In fact, there are a few Atlanteans in the modern world, watching and waiting for something involving the artifact, though they haven't revealed themselves or what they are waiting for.  Your character could be a young Atlantean, adopted and raised in the modern world, with no knowledge of his heritage.[/sblock]

OnlytheStrong, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Heee! Interesting idea. He'd be very defensive/embarrassed about it all at first, but it would come out in blurts and stuff.

I'll have to read up on how magic works in d20 Modern...


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> What sort of scientist did you have in mind?




Well, I kinda focused him on linguistics, so he's not so much a scientist as he is the talker/communicator.  We need something translated, read, or deciphered, he's the guy to do it.  He also has a bit of a dark past which is where his demolitions, disable device, bluff, intimidate, forgery, and diplomacy skills come in...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, this sounds keen!  Can I play?  I was thinking of a scientist type but it looks like all those are taken.  Maybe someone with medical skills and/or a martial arts specialist or something?  It'd also be kinda fun to play MacGuyver.

But... is it ok if I don't have the books?  There's an SRD for D20 Modern isn't there?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  

Combat ready characters will be a definate must for this campaign.  

The D20 Modern SRD

Keep in mind that we're not using "Arcana," "Menaces," or "Future" sections (for now, we may add those in later).


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, CM, I fixed some formatting, and more importantly gave you some juicy background to work with.  I think I did a damn fine job on it so you better read it!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very intriguing background.  The challenge here for both me as GM and you as player is why the government would take a risk on someone like Connor on a super secret project like the Shadowgate missions.  Let's start with his Wild Talent feat.  How does that play into his background or does he even know he has it, yet?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

I figure some of the psi-ops guys had picked up minor "psi-chatter" in the area leading up to the explosion, plus some of the forensic evidence of how the bomb was delivered and installed didn't add up.  Combining the FBI reports with the psi-ops reports led to some black investigations into Connor's mental state and abilities.  Reports from an observation unit working inside the institution have corroborated suspicions that Conner indeed had some psi potential.  Conner is only partly aware that he is different, using his ability intuitively rather than through deliberate application of will.  In his heightened emotional states, things sometimes move on their own around him, though the effects are subtle.  During the years of his planning and especially during the last few days of the bomb plot, his blinding obsession seemed to provide the emotional boost needed to manifest.  In those out-of-his-mind hours, the TK abilities came so naturally to him that they were employed without him really even giving them a second thought.
Connor's psychological profile indicates a high probability that he has the flexible perception of reality needed to cope with the anticipated stresses of project Shadowgate.  Now that his wife is dead and he has no living close relatives or children, he will not have problematic ties to the world outside project Shadowgate.
Were Connor to find new purpose in his life, there is a good chance he could be a highly reliable team member.  Pair that with his exceptional (and sometimes uncanny) linguistic abilities and excellent psi potential, and he becomes a must-have recruit.

So whaddaya think?  I ended up kinda making that a pseudo report/dossier on Connor.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

That'll work.  Gives me something to work with, at least.


----------



## Fanatic (Feb 18, 2009)

If there is still room I'd like to play in this campaign: I'm in Australia so I would be replying at strange times. Let me know!

[sblock=Amy Monroe : Military Combat Psychologist]
CR 1

  Female Human Dedicated Hero 1
Occupation: Military
   Medium Humanoid (5'6")
  Age: 26
  Eyes: Hazel
  Hair: Ponytail, Brown
  Skin: Light tan
  Build: Wiry, athletic 

  hp 7 (1d6+1)
  Init +0
  Spd 30 ft.
  Defense 11 (+1 class); touch 10, flat-footed 10
  BAB +0; Grap +0
  Atk Strike, Unarmed +0 melee (1d3)
  SQ: Empathy 
  Saves: Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +3
  AP 5
  Rep +1
Wealth Bonus 4 (2d4 = 3) + 1 for Military

  Str 11
  Dex 10 
  Con 12 
  Int 14 
  Wis 14 
  Cha 12

  Skills: ((5+Int(2) X 4 = 28 points)

Diplomacy +5 (4 points = 4 ranks + 1 cha)
  Gather Information +3 (4 points = 2 ranks + 1 cha)
  Investigate +4 (2 points = 2 ranks + 2 Int)
  Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences)     +6 (4 points = 4 ranks + 2 Int)
Knowledge (Tactics) +4 (2 points = 2 ranks + 2 Int)
  Research                            +4 (4 points = 2 ranks + 2 Int)
  Sense Motive +6 ( 4 points = 4 ranks + 2 Wis)
  Swim +2 ( 2 points = 2 ranks + 0 Str)
  Treat Injury +4 (2 points = 2 ranks + 2 Wis)


  Languages: 
  Speaks English
  Speak small amounts of Mandarin

  Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Defensive Martial Arts
Advanced Firearms Proficiency

Personal Belongings
Simple Silver Necklace (given by her father for graduating)
Uniform (Standard Issue Australian Army)
Night Vision Goggles
First Aid Kit
flick knife
Pencil and folder (usually split into a diary, and then notes for 'patients' or 'subjects')
--------
Usually Amy carries into combat binoculars, a walkie-talkie (professional), light sticks, she uses a *Browning GP-35 Mk. III Hi-Power* pistol (count as Beretta 92F I suppose) and a Steyr AUG as a longarm. Although having limited training Amy is not a sniper or good with heavy weapons. She would normally request a combat knife as well as any special issue items that are required for a mission.


History
Born in Australia Amy spent her younger years as a psychology major, primarily focused on behavioural studies with a minor in anthropology. Although a middle of the board student, Amy excelled in identifying traits and took a great interest in such fringe sciences such as NLP and became adept at reading people.

Graduating, Amy struggled to find the work she was interested in and with few other options she enlisted in the Australian army as a psychologist and was quickly put into the field. Her intuition and intelligence led her quickly to become attached to the PSYOP's division. Her official title being a "Combat Psychologist," Amy was given some training in basic first aid to double as a medic as well as a in depth understanding of tactics on the field. However her specialties lie within the field of combat stress, depression and situation control.

Due to this her army training, psychology background and specialist skills made her a strong candidate to become an envoy to the US Military, albeit to share information and learn from her counterparts, and as such she has applied for the program.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> Combat ready characters will be a definate must for this campaign.
> 
> ...




Hoo boy, never made a D20 Modern character all by myself.  The closest thing was this western system that was sort of based on D20M.  Got any tips for making my character?  Oh yeah, I found this much better HTML SRD.

d20 Modern System Reference Document


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2009)

If I knew _anything_ about d20Modern I'd be all over this, but alas I do not and haven't the time to learn. So enjoy all. CM runs great games, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 18, 2009)

Max Storm

[sblock=Background/Character Concept]

Max Storm hated his name, moreso he hated that the stereotype fit him.  He was the adventuring type.  He just..... craved it.  He couldn't live without the adrenaline rush.  It was the adrenaline rush that caused him to learn to use the more ancient weapons.  He loved the difficulty of it, the up close and personal nature.  

He still hadn't mastered them yet, but he favored the classic bow and the cutting edge of the sword.  Something about the feel, they just seemed right.  If he had believed in previous lives; he was sure his would of included those weapons.  

He had gone to college.... didn't learn anything but he went.  Graduated in the middle of his class with a b.s. in history.  His parents kept trying to push him into following their footsteps and becoming a teacher.  Ugh, what a disgusting thought.  Why in the world would he want to spend all day talking to a bunch of snot-nose, idiotic teens?  Especially when he could be out in the world, experiencing every bit of what it had to offer.  That is what he craved.  

The only thing Max had in common with his parents was that they were active adventurers.  Every so often, Max's father would take the year off from school because of some important dig or treasure hunt.  The only reason the school allowed this was because they got the credit for it, and the government more than made up for the "monetary loss" the school suffered.  

Max was actually in the middle east, looking for some kind of ancient relic.  All he really knew about it was that it was solid gold.... and nearly 4 feet tall.  It was suppose to be a statue of some ancient god.  He didn't really care.  He had a good lead on where it was and how to go about getting it out of the dang country.  An American man, one of those guys who stick out but your not sure why, found Max at a small restaurant.  He didn't ask, he just sat down.  

He simply handed Max a letter and sat there.  Max eyed him carefully as he grabbed the letter.   It was from his dad.  He opened it carefully, as if he was afraid it would explode.  As he read it, he would rather of it exploded.  His father had been involved in finding some technology, and actually requested that Max came.  He said something about his "style" of adventuring would come in handy, if he could keep his mind open.  

The last paragraph made up his mind for him.  His mother had began there by his father's side.  That is, until the artifact was accidently activated.  Something from the other side came through...... and took her with it.  He may not of been a great child, but he loved his parents.  If there was any chance of getting her back, or at least getting revenge, then he would.  Max stood quickly and simply told the man, "Let's go."



[/sblock]

I think I'm going to change him to strong hero...... going into the Shadow Slayer prc.  I'll post a link to the character sheet (it's on myth-weavers.com, I just think it's more neat).

http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets/view.php?id=109435

**edit**

Mother's Name:   Michelle Storm


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, ethandrew.   

I'll be looking over characters in more detail sometime today or tomorrow.  Great concepts so far.    I like the Australian exchange character quite a bit.  As for the "movie star named" adventurer type, good background, but need a bit more on what would get him chosen for a super secret US government program.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm thinking that my character is is a mix of Marty McFly (due to his relationship w/Doc Brown)/Quinn Mallory (due to his knowledge in quantum mechanics and string theory).

[sblock=Geminus Anguis' background/History]Geminus Anguis was adopted by at a very young age. His father encouraged him to pursue the intellectual path, even though he was fairly decent in sporting activities. Geminus had dreams of being able to leave Earth at a young age and naturally took to the fields of study that would lead to advancements in anti-grav technology. In high school he befriended a professor of physics and the two shared a comaradarie that has lasted to this day.

The professor put the subjects of quantum mechanics and string theory into Geminus' head and Geminus took them hard and fast. He and the prof would get together after Geminus would be let out of school and pursue trying to harness the energy necessary to create an inter-dimensional vortex. Every failure was a tep in the right direction though as it freed Geminus' mind to see what was wrong with the formulae. 

After graduating from South Gate High School, the military approached him with an offer he couldn't refuse due to his extensive knowledge in quantum mechanics and string theory. He was offered to to be a participant in a top secret project that was right up his alley. He accepted, signed the NDA and started training in the fields that would help him understand the project. That was 5 years ago. Geminus is now 23 and has been fully briefed about the Shadowgate. He's ecstatic to be a part of the team and can't wait to start exploring parallel realities.[/sblock]Character sheet will be forthcoming in the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know the rules so I'm going to take a while to get my sheet together.  I'll try to come up with a background story later today.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Reveille, the character actually reminds me a bit of a quantum physics focused version of Daniel Jackson.    I like it.  You have two options regarding the character's true parentage.  Either PM me and we'll work up the details, or leave it entirely up to up to the Evil Monkey GM.  

Dire Lemming, although rules accuracy is important, background and personality are more important to me.    Try to get something together, soon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 18, 2009)

Alright, lemme see what I can come up with right now.  My class starts in half an hour, but that should be enough time to get some stuff.  Name is a place holder.

Timmy was a rare male child in a Chinese orphanage who was adopted at 4 years of age by an American couple living in California.  His adoptive parents were quite wealthy, but were also smart enough to realize that the best thing they could buy for the bright young buy was a good education, and the chance to do whatever it was he set his mind to.  His father was a successful movie director and a big fan of Hong Kong action films, and Timmy was introduced to several choreographers and stuntmen as he grew up.  They took a liking to the boy, who was always interested in their work, and often made rather unsuccessful attempts to imitate them, generally injuring himself in the process.  One in particular saw some potential and offered to train him, so that he at least wouldn't get hurt so often, his father was positively ecstatic about the idea, his mother (What's it called when you're a doctor but still have to work under someone?  That's what she was at the time.  Like Elliot in Scrubs I guess.) less so.  Regardless, she didn't put up too much of a protest.  Aside from that, he was also going to school of course, he ended up following in the footsteps of his mother, and going to med school.

Ok, I'm out of time for the moment, but basically, by idea is that his mother was brought into this as civilian medical personnel, and when they looked her up, they found her son as well.  When they found out he had the requisite skills for a medical team member, extensive martial arts training and even a bit of fire-arms training, they decided t try to bring him on board as well, figuring keeping things secret would be a bit easier if most of the people in the family were in on it.

Or something like that, I'll try to work out something better later, but I'd like your comments.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> As for the "movie star named" adventurer type, good background, but need a bit more on what would get him chosen for a super secret US government program.




Oh, I know!  He was once in this movie, where these military dudes went through this ancient interdimensional gate to other worlds and stuff.  So maybe the the US guv thought that would be good enough.  Let's hope he dosn't run into any red-eyed little furry forest creatures! (let's see who gets the reference)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh, I know!  He was once in this movie, where these military dudes went through this ancient interdimensional gate to other worlds and stuff.  So maybe the the US guv thought that would be good enough.  Let's hope he dosn't run into any red-eyed little furry forest creatures! (let's see who gets the reference)




South Park, Season 11, Episode 11, "Imagination Land II".  The Woodland Christmas Critters from Cartman's Story, Season 8 episode 14 "Woodland Critter Christmas".

The Woodland Critters Rape Kurt Russell - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Fanatic (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah, beat me to it, that's a sickeningly accurate response though


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2009)

Not really, the web site actually calls it "Imaginationland Episode II", and I didn't say that it was after the first commercial break.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 19, 2009)

added some more to the background for Max.  If it is not an acceptable way to get invited to this journey, let me know and I will redo it.  Thanks!!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2009)

I rewrote by story.  It's not done yet, so don't read the whole thing if you care about that.  I wrote a summery at the top so you can get the gist of it.

Summary:  Malcolm and his sister were born in China and adopted from an orphanage by Christopher and Alice Judd.  Chris took him to meet Hong Kong stuntmen and choreographers and one of them taught him martial arts.  He constantly had trouble in school and it got worse until the fall semester of his junior year when he got into a fight and one kind ended up in a coma while another ended up dead.  Wasn’t charged with killing, but sent to private school, and ended up joining the National Guard to help pay for his med school, because he wanted to prove he could do it without his parents.  Ironically, his mother is part of the project, and she was how they found him.

Malcolm Bei Judd was a rare male child left in a Chinese orphanage with his twin sister at the age of four.  They were both adopted by an American couple living in California.  Their adoptive parents were relatively wealthy, but thankfully were not actors, so despite their father’s minor celebrity, their home live was fairly stable.

Christopher Judd was a successful movie director and a big fan of Hong Kong action films, so Charles was introduced to several choreographers and stuntmen as he grew up.  They took a liking to the boy, who was always interested in their work, and often made rather unsuccessful attempts to imitate them, generally injuring himself in the process.  One person in particular saw some potential and offered to train him, so that he at least wouldn't get hurt so often, his father was positively ecstatic about the idea, his mother less so.  Regardless, she put up surprisingly little protest for a physician in training.  Aside from that, he was also going to school of course.  He was very bright, and got excellent grades, leading many of his peers to view him with contempt.  In high school, surrounded by angry frustrated teenagers, things only got worse.  He and his sister had surprisingly little in common for two genetically identical people raised in the same home.  They were both multilingual, thanks to their father’s fluency in both Cantonese and Mandarin Chinese and his insistence that they keep their language, even as they learned English.  They were both great students, and it was obvious at a glance that they were related, as they both appeared to be of mixed decent, mostly Chinese, but with a hint of others.  That was about where the similarities ended, especially in high school.  Mia had always been cleverer than him, in terms of getting what she wanted, and avoiding trouble.  While his grades had suffered from the constant peer ridicule he fought endlessly to avoid retaliating against, Mia had always managed to avoid such things with grace and charm.  She was one of those rare high school teens who managed to be beautiful, intelligent, and kind all at once.  Malcolm’s parents began to consider taking him out and sending him to a private school, that might have solved every problem, but it wasn’t to be.  

It was late autumn day on his junior year that changed his life.  He walked to his last class of the day, as he did every day.  There was a dance of some sort coming up.  Mia was always energetic about that kind of thing but he just couldn’t stand them.  It was either stay home, or stand against the loser wall.  As he rounded the cafeteria and passed the dumpsters, he heard angry whispers.  He stopped and turns to look, finding Jacob and the wigga posse, so called (by him) because they were all middle class white kids who dressed like reject gangsta rappers.  They were apparently responsible for several muggings, and in fact it looked like one was going on right now.  Only the person Jake had pinned against the wall immediately caught Malcolm’s eye for being female, and being the one girl he’d actually thought (only for a second) of asking to the dance.  Of course she would have turned him down, and he would never have been able to answer someone if they asked him why he’d done it.  Rose Johnson rather fit her name in that she was unusually good looking, always seemed to smell nice, and had a serious attitude problem. She dressed like a street walker, in miniskirts that let you know exactly what kind of underwear she had on and a top that couldn’t be warm enough in the cooling weather, though the fact that there was a jacket on the ground may have explained that partially.  Right now though, she had a problem of a completely different nature.  Jake was hissing profanities at her furiously.  He couldn’t believe she was going out with him, but supposed it was some sort of way to maintain her tough girl image.  Regardless, he found himself rolling his eyes and looking away from them quite often.  It seemed that a rift had formed between them since he’s last seen them though, as Jake was mistaking her species in a much harsher tone than he usually did, if not her sex.  He couldn’t make out the words, and for some reason found himself vaguely aroused by the idea of Rose in trouble, and him coming to her rescue, but instead stood there listening until one of the gang noticed him.  “It’s the in’ fag chink twin.  The  you want fag?”  Malcolm stood speechless, his eyes going from the idiot’s vacant face to Jake’s glare, to Rose’s scared look,  He thought he saw her lips move in a silent plea for help.  Or maybe that’s just what he wanted to see.  “a!  Look at me when I in’ talk to you a!”  Jake let go of Rose and came over to glare at him up close.  “Yo a, we talkin’ ta you!”

“Yeah!  What do you want?!” Malcolm snapped.  He’d never done that before.  It was quite strange to him.  “Oh, the fag’s got a mouth… You think you a in’ big man uh?  You wanna go?  Le’s go, right here!” Jake started gesturing ridiculously.  Malcolm didn’t know why, but at that point it felt perfectly natural to punch him in the nose.  Still he didn’t get the chance just yet, as Jake went for it first.  It was a weak punch.  By comparison to the ones Malcolm had taken before, it was pitifully easy to avoid.  “God,  you Jake!  I’m sick of your ing !  You’re a ing , and Rose deserves better!”  Jake’s eyes bugged rather humorously.  “Aw… , you in’ callin’ me out?  Is this how it is Bitch?” he asked, looking back at Rose, who didn’t respond.  “I see how it is bitch, you think you can in’ play me?!   I show you, I show yo in’ fag boyfriend!  I will in’ cut you foo!”  Jake shouted, pulling out a pocket knife and turning to Malcolm.  “Jake!  No!  You retard!”  Rose practically screamed, running at him from behind only for him to whip around and cut her arm below the shoulder.  Everyone seemed stunned for a moment, and then Jake started his banter again.  “Bitch!  I told you!  in stupid ass whore!  You want some more?  I will  you up!” He started waving the knife menacingly at her, and at that point Malcolm had had enough.  He grabbed the smelly idiot, and tossed him over his shoulder onto the ground, and Jake didn’t get up.  Malcolm looked, and saw the knife imbedded deep in one of the his idiot friend’s legs while Jake lay motionless, apparently unconscious.  The wound was bleeding profusely.  Much more than one would expect, and the teen was already going into shock, of course so was everyone else.  The idiots scattered, and Rose yanked on Malcolm to pull him away.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

Um, wow...I didn't read the whole thing as there is way too much filtered there, and frankly, the words that got filtered aren't necessary.  Keep in mind that we're going for PG 13 here (and EN World has a "Grandma friendly" policy...generally speaking, if you wouldn't let your Grandma read it, don't post it here).  To be honest, all I really need is the summary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

Dire lemming, watch those cuss words...did you learn that foul language in collage, man!?

Evil crazy monkey ...  you must be using your sith lord mind poswerson me...must ...make ...character...

any more openings?


Age:19

Occupation :MIlitary
Branch: US.Army, Special Forces-Black Branch, tactile operations specialist

Class: Tough Hero 1
Hit Die: 1d10
Action Points : 5
(5+ ½ lv.)

Skill Points at 1st Level: (3 + Int modifier) x4

[sblock=Skills]
Climb (Str)
Concentration (Con)
Craft (mechanical, structural) (Int)
Drive (Dex)
Intimidate (Cha)
Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise) (Int)
Profession (Wis)
Read/Write Language (none)
Ride (Dex)
peak Language (none)
Spot (Wis)
Survival (Wis).

Occupation Bonus:
Move Silently
Swim
[/sblock]


[sblock=Feats]

simple weapon prof (occupational hazard)
Far Shot (practiced when hunting in his yout...refined in is military training)
Brawl (learned just being a guy growing up)
Combat Martial Arts (occupation bonus)
[sblock=feats taken]
Brawl
Benefit: When making an unarmed attack, the character receives a +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, and the character deals nonlethal damage equal to 1d6 + his or her Strength modifier.
Normal: Unarmed attacks normally deal nonlethal damage equal to 1d3 + Strength modifier.

Combat Martial Arts
Prerequisite: Base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: With an unarmed strike, the character deals lethal or nonlethal damage (the character’s choice) equal to 1d4 + the character’s Strength modifier. The character’s unarmed attacks count as armed, which means that opponents do not get attacks of opportunity when the character attacks them unarmed. The character may make attacks of opportunity against opponents who provoke such attacks.
Normal: Without this feat, a character deals only 1d3 points of nonlethal damage. Unarmed attacks normally provoke attacks of opportunity, and unarmed combatants cannot normally make attacks of opportunity.

Far Shot
Benefit: When the character uses a firearm or archaic ranged weapon, its range increment increases by one-half (multiply by 1.5). When the character throws a weapon, its range increment is doubled.
[/sblock]

poss. feats:

Guide
Benefit: The character gets a +2 bonus on all Navigate checks and Survival checks

Improved Damage Threshold
Benefit: The character increases his or her massive damage threshold by 3 points.
Normal: A character without this feat has a massive damage threshold equal to his or her current Constitution score. With this feat, the character’s massive damage threshold is current Con +3.
Special: A character may gain this feat multiple times. Its effects stack.

[/sblock]


[sblock=Howie Blaise]
Howie Blaise, Spec 1st class, U.S.Army, Special Forces
Permanant duty base: 'Area 51' 
Special TDY: Ft. Lost in the wood (Lenerwoood) -training

Being born in a midwest small town left him in a particular lifestyle expectancy ... hunting, farming, finish school, get married, have children and die.

he caught on to the hunting and farming thing, but he also picked up canoeing in the local river as well as kyaking, bluff climbing and snorkle/scuba in the river.

he was a good lad and went to the military to serve his country ... and stayed there. He didn't want to die a fat farmer with 20 kids running all over the place, no matter how beautiful the woman coulda been.

his skills of scuba, rock climbing and hunting put him in the sneaky b       s group among his fellows in boot camp, he was a natural for special forces. This is what he found as his true love...serving his country while putting his life at risk.

1 year of actual duty in SF left him with a mission, only one. but that one was so dark and off the books that he had to undergo "special counseling" to make sure the information never saw the light of day, even in his mind...how they did he did not know and did not care. The lack of nightmares was worth it. (hypnotism or ... psi ops?)

he is finally on furlow. been so for a month and still had 3 more weeks of it ... hunting in the Ozarks during deer season, trout fishing and rock climbing in the current River area and scuba at bull shoals lake, near branson. Ah the good life .. like right now. he was suspended on a rope, teen feet below a rock outcropping 100 feet in the air, and 50 feet from the top...over looking the current river vally and the forested ridges all around him ...  nothing but miles of ... nothing. Ah the good life.
[/sblock]

[sblock=msrd mil. occ]

Military
Military covers any of the branches of the armed forces, including army, navy, air force, and marines, as well as the various elite training units such as Seals, Rangers, and Special Forces.
Prerequisite: Age 18+.
Skills: Choose two of the following skills as permanent class skills. If a skill the character selects is already a class skill, he or she receives a +1 competence bonus on checks using that skill.  Climb, Demolitions, Drive, Hide, Knowledge (tactics), Move Silently, Navigate, Pilot, Survival, Swim.
Bonus Feat: Select one of the following: Brawl, Combat Martial Arts, Armor Proficiency (light), or Personal Firearms Proficiency.
Wealth Bonus Increase: +1.

[/sblock]

[sblock=msrd class: tough hero]
THE TOUGH HERO
Ability: Constitution
Hit Die: 1d10
Action Points: Tough heroes gain a number of action points equal to 5 + one-half their character level, rounded down, at 1st level and every time they attain a new level in this class. 
Class Skills
The Tough hero’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (mechanical, structural) (Int), Drive (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, streetwise) (Int), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Ride (Dex), Speak Language (none), Spot (Wis), and Survival (Wis).
Also, the starting occupation the character selects can provide additional class skills to choose from.
Skill Points at 1st Level: (3 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 3 + Int modifier.

Table: The Tough Hero
Class Level	Base Attack Bonus	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Class Features	Defense Bonus	Reputation Bonus
1st	+0	+1	+0	+0	Talent	+1	+0
2nd	+1	+2	+0	+0	Bonus feat	+2	+0
3rd	+2	+2	+1	+1	Talent	+2	+1
4th	+3	+2	+1	+1	Bonus feat	+3	+1
5th	+3	+3	+1	+1	Talent	+3	+1
6th	+4	+3	+2	+2	Bonus feat	+3	+2
7th	+5	+4	+2	+2	Talent	+4	+2
8th	+6/+1	+4	+2	+2	Bonus feat	+4	+2
9th	+6/+1	+4	+3	+3	Talent	+5	+3
10th	+7/+2	+5	+3	+3	Bonus feat	+5	+3

Starting Feats
In addition to the two feats all characters get at 1st level, a Tough hero begins play with the Simple Weapons Proficiency feat.
Class Features
All of the following are class features of the Tough hero.
Talents
At 1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, and 9th level, the Tough hero selects a talent from the following talent trees. Some trees have a set order that must be followed, while others provide a list to choose from. As long as the hero qualifies, he or she can select freely from any and all talent trees. No talent can be selected more than once unless expressly indicated.
Damage Reduction Talent Tree
The Tough hero has an innate talent to ignore a set amount of damage from most weapons, but not from energy or special attack forms (which may or may not exist, depending on the campaign). Before the hero can select a talent from this tree the hero must have previously selected at least one talent from the Energy Resistance or Unbreakable Talent Tree.
Damage Reduction 1/—: The Tough hero ignores 1 point of damage from melee and ranged weapons.
Prerequisite: One other talent from either the Energy Resistance Talent Tree or the Unbreakable Talent Tree.
Damage Reduction 2/—: The Tough hero ignores an additional 1 point of damage from melee and ranged weapons (DR 2/— total).
Prerequisites: Damage reduction 1/—, one other talent from either the Energy Resistance Talent Tree or the Unbreakable Talent Tree.
Damage Reduction 3/—: The Tough hero ignores an additional 1 point of damage from melee and ranged weapons (DR 3/— total).
Prerequisites: Damage reduction 1/—, damage reduction 2/—, one other talent from either the Energy Resistance Talent Tree or the Unbreakable Talent Tree.
Energy Resistance Talent Tree
The Tough hero is particularly resistant to certain kinds of deadly energy effects. These talents can be selected in any order.
Acid Resistance: The Tough hero ignores an amount of acid damage equal to his or her Constitution modifier.
Cold Resistance: The Tough hero ignores an amount of cold damage equal to his or her Constitution modifier.
Electricity Resistance: The Tough hero ignores an amount of electricity damage equal to his or her Constitution modifier.
Fire Resistance: The Tough hero ignores an amount of fire damage equal to his or her Constitution modifier.
Sonic/Concussion Resistance: The Tough hero ignores an amount of sonic or concussion damage equal to his or her Constitution modifier.
Unbreakable Talent Tree
The Tough hero is particularly resilient thanks to the following talents.
Remain Conscious: The Tough hero gains the ability to continue to perform actions when he or she would otherwise be considered unconscious and dying. When the Tough hero’s hit points reach –1, the hero can perform as though he or she were disabled, making either an attack action or a move action every round until the hero reaches –10 hit points (and dies) or the hero’s hit points return to 1 or higher. The hero can choose to succumb to unconsciousness if he or she thinks that doing so might prevent him or her from taking more damage.
Robust: The Tough hero becomes especially robust, gaining a number of hit points equal to his or her Tough level as soon as he or she selects this talent. Thereafter, the hero gains +1 hit point with each level of Tough he or she gains.
Second Wind: The Tough hero can spend 1 action point to gain a second wind. When the hero does this, he or she recovers a number of hit points equal to his or her Constitution modifier. This talent does not increase the Tough hero’s hit points beyond the character’s full normal total.
Stamina: The Tough hero recovers twice as fast as normal. So, the hero recovers 2 hit points per character level per evening of rest, 2 points of temporary ability damage per evening of rest, and awakens in half the normal time after being knocked unconscious.
Prerequisite: Robust.
Bonus Feats
At 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th level, the Tough hero gains a bonus feat. This feat must be selected from the following list, and the Tough hero must meet any prerequisites.
Alertness, Athletic, Brawl, Confident, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Improved Brawl, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Feint, Knockout Punch, Power Attack, Streetfighting, Toughness, Vehicle Expert.

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, Scott.  

I'll probably shut down recruiting with the current crop of characters and concentrate on getting everyone statted up and ready to go.

Scott, looks good, though a little old for a beginning character (a special forces character with 15 years in is likely to be fairly high level, certainly not level 1).  So, let's adjust the background down to been in for a couple of years and has one mission that was so "dark" that he doesn't remember for whatever reason.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

If you want, I can be a reserve player ...  maybe the occasonal walK on part, with possible return casting?

I will tone down the history for the 1 year in S.F.

by the way, the places mentioned in the last poaragraph ar actual places. I graduated from a high school some 40 miles away from where i picture him at...eminence, mo., big spring input to current river.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

No, you're fine Scott, I'm just cutting recruitment off after you.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

did you see the revision of the history?

also...what do i do next? this system is new to me.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be rereading everything more thoroughly later today.

Have a look at the links to the D20 Modern SRD provided above and the character creation guidelines in the first post.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Dire lemming, watch those cuss words...did you learn that foul language in collage, man!?
> 
> Evil crazy monkey ...  you must be using your sith lord mind poswerson me...must ...make ...character...
> 
> any more openings?




I don't honestly know, elementary school?  Probably the same place every high school student who says the F word in place of a coma did.  I was just trying to write realistic dialogue for a typical high school idiot.  I forgot about that grandma rule...  Ugh... so annoying.  Nevemind that it doesn't even make any sense.  I don't decide what my grandma reads, she's an adult, she can decide for herself.  I deffinitelly wouldn't show her any of this stuff because she wouldn't understand it and if she did she'd be offended by how violent it was.  Really not a very well thought out rule.

So I guess I'll try to start figuring out when I gotta do for the crunch later today, though any help you can offer would be helpful.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2009)

Monkey is sick.  I'll try to go over characters today or tomorrow, but no guarantees at this point.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

I am having connectivity issues right now...might be slow in the making of a character...sorry.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

That's all right, Monkey is having illness issues.  I might not get back to this until Monday (Sunday is Monkey's anniversary).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2009)

happy anniversery!  take her to somewhere special!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2009)

Hopefully this isn't too late. Sheet's a work in progress, but it shows you where I'm going. Nathan's skillset overlaps a bit with quantum scientist dude, but with a heavy emphasis on practical science over theoretical.

His motto: "Science without works is dead."

Name: Nathaniel Abrahms
Class: Smart Hero 1
Occupation: Technician
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10" Weight: 175
Hair: Sandy brown Eyes: Brown
Age: 26

Description: 


XP: 
Allegiances: 
Reputation: +
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 5

Hit Dice: 1d6 (6)
Massive Damage Threshold: 11
Initiative: +0
Defense: 10
BAB: +0 Melee: -1 Ranged: +0

Abilities: Str 8, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 8

Saves: Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +1

Skills: 52
Computer Use +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Craft (electronic) +12 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 talent, +1 occupaton, +2 feat)
Craft (mechanical) +11 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation, +2 feat) 
Disable Device +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Investigate +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (physical sciences) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Popular culture) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Technology) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Profession: Engineer +4 (+4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Repair +9 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation)
Research +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Search +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)

Talents:
Savant: Craft Electronics

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
1 Personal Firearms Proficiency
1 Builder (Electronic, Mechanical)


Attacks


Current Wealth: +3

Armor

Equipment


Background


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

i am having connectivity issues. i am trying to get the character done, wo i will do it off line and upload when i get a good connection. it just may or may not work as my connecton has been at half speed when i do have it. expletive deletes have issued foth from hy vocal oraface on more then rare occasion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be doing character inspections a little bit later today, then we'll get this show on the road.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Inspection time!  

Yttermayn, if you could spell out how you spent your skill points and include starting occupation at the top of the sheet, that would be extraordinarily helpful.   

Shayuri, looks like you are two points under on your ability scores (I'm counting only 23 points spent).  It also looks like your 4 skill points under (I'm counting 48 spent skill points, you should have 52).   Need a background.  

Reveille, need a character sheet.  

OnlytheStrong, the lost relative angle works very well.    What is Max's mother's name?  What skills did you pick as permanent class skills for the character's starting occupation?

Dire Lemming, I'd appreciate if if you could edit post #30 to the "summary" version.  Thanks.  I like the "Grandma" rule as it is also the _"Monkey's kids see what's on the computer when Monkey is working so what's on the computer needs to be kid safe"_ rule.  Also need a character sheet.  

Fanatic, if you could also spell out how your spent your skill points and include your starting occupation, I'd keenly appreciate it.  

Scott DeWar, need a character sheet.    His background looks good.  It'll be interesting to have the Shadowgate program recruiter come looking for the character out in the middle of the wilderness.  

All, I'll need to know your characters' Allegiances so please include those on your character sheets.

We will be joined by one more player who should have her character sheet up and ready to go sometime this week.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have a character sheet.  The SRD doesn't include anything really to assist in making a character, so I still haven't figured it out.  That's why I asked for your help.

How old are your kids Monkey?  It's just that, if they're old enough to read forum posts over your shoulder without you directly showing them to them then they've already learned most of those words in school.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dire Lemming said:


> I don't have a character sheet.  The SRD doesn't include anything really to assist in making a character, so I still haven't figured it out.  That's why I asked for your help.
> 
> How old are your kids Monkey?  It's just that, if they're old enough to read forum posts over your shoulder without you directly showing them to them then they've already learned most of those words in school.




I'm not going to argue the point with you.    Its not just the words but the content of the post.  Way too much detail that isn't really necessary (and which I personally find offensive).

As for help with the character, if you have the D&D books, the ability score point buy works the same as the point buy method detailed in the DMG.  What else did you need help with?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I'm not going to argue the point with you.    Its not just the words but the content of the post.  Way too much detail that isn't really necessary (and which I personally find offensive).
> 
> As for help with the character, if you have the D&D books, the ability score point buy works the same as the point buy method detailed in the DMG.  What else did you need help with?




High school is pretty offensive, it's true.  Look, the thing about the Grandma rule is, it makes no sense whatsoever.  You know that as well as I do.  Who here would show anything on this site to their grandma?  Allot of people's grandma's don't even know what an internet forum is, and would think this is a site dedicated to pagan worship.

I need help with the things that aren't the same as D&D.  Like for instance, what character class should I be?  Etc.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a pretty tall order and a little beyond my capacity at the moment (I've run tutorial games in the past, but this game isn't intended to be one).  

While I try to be as inclusive as possible, without a working knowledge of the core rules, this particular game may not be a good fit for you at the moment.


----------



## Fanatic (Feb 24, 2009)

Updated original post to include skill breakdown by ranks and added occupation.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fanatic said:


> Updated original post to include skill breakdown by ranks and added occupation.




Character looks good, except that you appear to be missing a feat (should have Simple Weapon Proficiency, one bonus feat from your occupation, and the two regular starting feats).


----------



## Fanatic (Feb 24, 2009)

ok should be fixed ^_^


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> That's a pretty tall order and a little beyond my capacity at the moment (I've run tutorial games in the past, but this game isn't intended to be one).
> 
> While I try to be as inclusive as possible, without a working knowledge of the core rules, this particular game may not be a good fit for you at the moment.




I told you that to begin with and you didn't say it was a problem then...  I can still use the SRD with some help.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2009)

I built my character using SRD materials.

Of course, the many flaws may not make that a ringing endorsement. 

Crazy, thanks for the critique. I'll fix the deficiencies. I see where I went wrong too. I charged myself 18 points for the 18 Int...I don't know why. I know better than that. Hee hee.

The skill point thing I am aware of though...the next draft will have that last 4 points spent.

I'll try to get the next draft, which includes the background, posted today. Thanks!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fanatic, looks good.  

Shayuri, looking forward to it.  

Dire Lemming, thank you for your interest and I hope you find a game that better suits your needs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Fanatic, looks good.
> 
> Shayuri, looking forward to it.
> 
> Dire Lemming, thank you for your interest and I hope you find a game that better suits your needs.





Oh I see what you're saying now, fine, have fun everyone.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, Monkey.  I've edited Connor's character sheet, clearing up and tweaking skills, now with point-y goodness.  Added starting Occupation (even though he's unemployed), and allegiances.  Be sure to take a look at his first allegiance.  Might give you some ideas on how to get him through that *portal to other dimensions* so fast he might as well be fired from a rail-gun.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to answer the stuff about my character.   His mother's name is Michelle,  his father's name is Bob.  

For his occupation Max took Move Silently and Survival.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

Crazy Monkey:

I am still sloggingi through the clas info and cocupation info and... 

sorry it is taking me so long. I have the MSRD downloaded so i have been reading it off line and making the character on a word doc, then copy/paste to wht i have above. please be patient

by the way, what is the point by? or were we supposed to roll? I will bet that info was put in extra laarge letter and bold faced and i still missed it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar, the SRD specifically does not include ability score generation methods.    They are the same, however, as the D&D version, which you can find in the 3.5 DMG (page 169).

OnlytheStrong, thanks.  

Yttermayn, I'm sensing that Connor might latch onto the hope of finding an alternate version of his wife in another dimension.  Is that the angle you were going for?    Stats look good.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

heh heh heh. yeah, i did know that, i was actually humbly asking _how many_ points i get to spend.
I have played GURPS before and am familiar with universal gaming systems like d20 and am excited to get going. I just dont know the classes, occupations and affiliations and ...

I am trying to  get up to speed. no auditions to night so i can "get to it" to night.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

25 points.    See the first post of the thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

and like i said earlier...  "I will bet that info was put in extra laarge letter and bold faced and i still missed it." Its an old age thing...yeah, sure, old age.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you haven't yet heard, one of the prospective players in this game and EN World staff member, Reveille, has fallen into a coma.

Details and well-wishes can be found here.


----------



## Fanatic (Feb 26, 2009)

That's terrible news, hopefully he wakes up soon!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 26, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Scott DeWar, the SRD specifically does not include ability score generation methods.    They are the same, however, as the D&D version, which you can find in the 3.5 DMG (page 169).
> 
> OnlytheStrong, thanks.
> 
> Yttermayn, I'm sensing that Connor might latch onto the hope of finding an alternate version of his wife in another dimension.  Is that the angle you were going for?    Stats look good.




Yes indeed.  Or maybe his actual wife who has moved on into another plane of existance...  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

Question:

Does the 1d6 non lethal damage of brawl stack with the 1d4 lethal or nonlethal of combat martial arts?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Combat Martial Arts and Brawl taken together mean that your unarmed attacks count as armed attacks (thus no AoO and you can use them to make AoOs), do lethal damage if you choose to, and do 1d6+Str mod damage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 26, 2009)

Edited my character to add an affiliation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Combat Martial Arts and Brawl taken together mean that your unarmed attacks count as armed attacks (thus no AoO and you can use them to make AoOs), do lethal damage if you choose to, and do 1d6+Str mod damage.




*gears grind...greasase burns from the friction...the whole clockwork suddenly shudders and then....*

Ah got it. Brawling will be lethal or non lethel, whichever i choose. deadly with bare hands if he wants to be.


***nice****


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be going over characters again later today (probably) and hope to get started this weekend.

I'll be leaving a spot open for Reveille, hoping that he returns.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

eeek! that means i better get mu  in gear!

wow! thunderstorms and hail here in missouri!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2009)

"Science without works is dead."

Name: Nathaniel Abrahms
Class: Smart Hero 1
Occupation: Technician
Gender: Male
Height: 5'11" Weight: 160
Hair: Sandy brown Eyes: Brown
Age: 26

Description: 
For better or for worse, Nathan looks pretty much exactly like someone reading his resume would expect: thin and frail of build and a face whose most noteworthy feature is the glasses. And there's nothing special about the glasses. His reedy stature, intense, beady stare and his tendency to move jerkily, in quick bursts punctuated by moments of stillness, have earned him the moniker 'weaselboy' at MIT. He keeps his light brown hair cut very short, so he doesn't have to waste time keeping it combed.

XP: 0/1000
Allegiances: MIT, DARPA
Reputation: +0
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 5

Hit Dice: 1d6+1 (7)
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Initiative: +0
Defense: 10
BAB: +0 Melee: -1 Ranged: +0

Abilities: Str 8, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 8

Saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +1

Skills: 52
Computer Use +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Craft (Chemical) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Craft (electronic) +12 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 talent, +1 occupaton, +2 feat)
Craft (mechanical) +11 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation, +2 feat) 
Disable Device +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Investigate +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (physical sciences) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Popular culture) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Technology) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Profession: Engineer +4 (+4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Repair +9 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation)
Research +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Search +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)

Talents:
Savant: Craft Electronics

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
1 Personal Firearms Proficiency
1 Builder (Electronic, Mechanical)

Attacks
Pistol, +0 to hit

Current Wealth: +3 (random modifier pending)

Armor
None

Equipment
Pending

Background
Nathaniel was born to lower-middle class parents in Scranton, Pennsylvania. His father a blue-collar construction worker and his mother splitting her days between homemaking and a part time job selling perfume at the local Macy's. He was a problem child, who's acute intellect was matched only by his disrespect for authority figures. While at first he earned easy A's, by the time he was in 6th grade his marks began to falter as his contempt for the school and those in it hampered his motivation. It isolated him socially as well, and he spent two miserable years making those around him miserable along with him.

In 8th Grade, a teacher finally had the patience to form a relationship with him, and realized what was really going on. A battery of tests followed. The another. He was quickly enrolled in a private high school that catered to 'gifted' students. There, in that environment, his interest in education was rekindled and he burned brightly. By the time he graduated from high school, MIT was sending first letters and brochures, and finally actual representatives to try to woo him. He did go there immediately after finishing high school.

At MIT he gained the reputation of being brilliant, but kind of an ass. Of course, that description applied to a great many students, and some of the faculty as well. For Nathan it was like coming home. During this time he became estranged from his parents, with both of them feeling that he looked down on them (not altogether unreasonably) and he feeling that they were too needy and intrusive. His closest family tie was his younger sister, who was smart enough for him to respect, but much more social and friendly. She helped him immensely with the problems of the heart, which were not rational and he had a hard time with.

Before Nathan even left MIT he was recruited by DARPA to help with several new Defense Department projects, most of them very 'think-tanky' and implausible. However, they got Nathan embarked in the realm of largely theoretical sciences like quantum physics and chaos theory, and trying to make practical applications for them. In particular, a project and paper revolving around quantum entanglement and its potential applications in probing 'parallel universes,' attracted attention from an unexpected source...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Shayuri, looks good.    I had to look up DARPA, but now I know and it fits quite well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

there's nothing better then the great outdoors: fishing, climbing, fishing, scuba, fishing, hunting, fishing, kayaking, fishing,... 

Name: Howie Blaise, Spec 1st class, U.S.Army

Class: Tough Hero 1

Occupation: Military, Branch: US.Army, Special Forces-Black ops Branch, tactical operations specialist
Permanant duty base: 'Area 51'; Unit: NOYFB
Special TDY: Ft. Lost in the wood (Lenardwood) -training (top secret-eyes only, code name required) 



Gender: Male
Height: 6'4" Weight: 180
Hair: black curly Eyes: Brown/green hazel
Age: 19

Description: 
tall and lean. he never had time for sports, didn't have the frame for it. The hard work on the farm is all he had time to do. that was harder then any football team work out could ever give.

He is ruddy in appearance, too much time in the harsh winter weather from hunting and chores. mostly average...great for hiding in crowds when he needed it.

XP: 0/1000
Allegiances: Special Forces, black ops: NOYFB unit (Currently Assigned Unit)
Reputation: +0 (class +0)
Speed: 30 Run: 120
Action Points: 5

Hit Dice: 1d10+2 (12)
Massive Damage Threshold: 14
Initiative: +2 (dex +2) 
Defense: 13 (dex +2, class +1)
BAB: +0 Melee: +2 
Ranged: +2
Unarmed: +3 attack 1d6 + 2 damage (non lethal) (brawl, combat martial arts, str)

Abilities: 
Str 14 +2(6 pts)
Dex 14 +2(6 Pts)
Con 14 +2(6 pts)
Int 14 +2(6 pts)
Wis 8 (0 pts)
Cha 9 (1 pt)

Saves: Fort +3 (class +1, con +2), Ref ++2 (Dex+2), Will -1 (Wis -1)

Skills: 20

```
name                            ranks    abil    misc    total
Climb (Str)                       3      +2      --      +5
Concentration (Con)               1      +2      --      +3
Craft (mechanical) (Int)          2      +2      --      +4
Craft (structural) (Int)          1      +2      --      +3
Drive (Dex)                       2      +2      --      +4
Knowledge (current events) (Int)    
                                  1      +2      --      +3
Knowledge (streetwise) (Int)    
                                  1      +2      --      +3
Read/Write Language (spanish)    
                                  1      --      --      +1
Ride (Dex)                        1      +2      --      +3
speak Language (spansih)          1      --      --      +1
Spot (Wis)                        1      -1      --      +0
Survival (Wis)                    2      -1      --      +1
Move Silently (Dex)               1      +2      --      +3
Swim (Str)                        2      +2      --      +4
```

Talents:
lv 1: Fire Resistance (there was this training mission, but that is all i remember...)


Feats:
simple weapon prof (occupational hazard) 30/30 deer rifle bolt action
Far Shot (practiced when hunting in his youth...refined in is military training)
Brawl (learned just being a guy growing up)
Personal weapon prof (AIT)
Combat Martial Arts (occupation bonus)


Attacks


Current Wealth: + 1 wealth bonus(occupation:mil)

Armor
None

Equipment:

personal dauffle bag [1 lb]
coat  [2 lb]
casual clothing outfit X 2 [4 lb]
Hunting Knife  [1 lb]
Deer Rifle (30/30)
Cell Phone [-- lb]
lap top comp. w/ cell modum [5 lb]
hygene items

back pack [3 lb]
tent 2 man [4 lb]
sleeping bag [4 lb]
first aid kit [3 lb]
rock climbing/repelling outfit  [1 lb]
rock climbing/repelling equipment  [10 lb]
rope 2 X 150 lb [24 lb]
duct tape [1 lb]
Basic Mech tool kit  [22 lb]

Special:
Military dauffle and equipment:
3 sets fatigues
1 pr jump boots
1 climbing kit, flat black anodized finish
150 feet rope, black
falcon 45 cal pistol
50 rounds .45
military issue M-16
100 rounds ammo 5.56mm
1 military issue gun cleaning kit
personal clothing 
hygene items

Background
Being born in a mid-west small town left him in a particular lifestyle expectancy ... hunting, farming, finish school, get married, have children ...

and die.

he caught on to the hunting and farming thing, but he also picked up canoeing in the local river as well as kayaking, bluff climbing and snorkel/scuba in the river.

he was a good lad and went to the military to serve his country ... and stayed there. He didn't want to die a fat farmer with 20 kids running all over the place, no matter how beautiful the woman coulda been.

his skills of scuba, rock climbing and hunting put him in the sneaky b       s group among his fellows in boot camp, he was a natural for special forces. This is what he found as his true love...serving his country while putting his life at risk.

1 year of actual duty in SF left him with a mission, only one. but that one was so dark and off the books that he had to undergo "special counseling" to make sure the information never saw the light of day, even in his mind...how they did he did not know and did not care. The lack of nightmares was worth it. ooc: (hypnotism or ... psi ops?)

he is finally on furlough. been so for a month and still had 3 more weeks of it ... hunting in the Ozarks during deer season, trout fishing and rock climbing in the current River area and scuba at bull shoals lake, near Branson. Ah the good life .. like right now. he was suspended on a rope, ten feet below a rock outcropping 100 feet in the air, and 50 feet from the top...over looking the current river valley and the forested ridges all around him ... nothing but miles of ... nothing. Ah the good life.


Did I just hear a chopper?........


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2009)

Crazy monkey:

sorry. An old 2 ed game  campagn is being restarted (table top) and i got all twisted into a knot converting the character to 3,5: pathfinder. will re assert my self today after work


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, folks.  Getting myself caught up after a bit of a hectic week.

Doing inspections now and will be starting the IC today (character sheet corrections can be made after the IC starts and won't affect your status in the game).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar, looks like your skills are a little off (I'm counting 17 skill points spent, you should have 20).  Also, make sure to have your full skill totals ready to go.  We'll need to have your save bonuses also, as well wealth bonus and any personal belongings (gear and weapons will be issued, but you'll want to know what the character personally owns as well).  And we'll need Allegiances.  His Defense should be 13 (+1 class, +2 Dex).

Shayuri, we'll need wealth bonus and gear for your character also.

OnlytheStrong, looks good.  

Yttermayn, need your character's Wealth bonus.  While it makes sense for him to not have much in the way of possessions at this point, given his background, we'll still need the wealth bonus for when he does need to start purchasing stuff.

Fanatic, also need Wealth bonus and any personal belongings.  

Reveille, the door is open whenever you are ready.  Here's hoping you can step through that door sometime soon.

I will post a link to the IC thread once it is up and running.  Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

any news on reville? was he diabetic and something went wron witht he insulin?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

Last I knew he was starting to have some reaction to stimulus.  Beyond that, I don't know.

IC thread is up!

When you get your characters done, post the full, complete versions in our Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

re: Allegiances

would his unit be an allegence? perhaps the Special forces of area 51 have an allegence?

maybe the unit that uses the patch with 'N.O.Y.F.B.' (and yes that is an actual unit within black ops special forces).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, the character's unit can be an Allegiance, though you might want to go with "Currently Assigned Unit" since he's about to be reassigned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

good point.

now...a sticky problem. I dont know where i got it from, but i had my self as having a +1 BAB, which in turn i took Combat martial arts as a Military occupation bonus feat. I do not see any thing allowing my character to have that feat with out the pre req +1 bab, so i will be changeing the att on melee wpns, and ranged weapons. and i will be changing combat martial arts to personal firearms prof.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

OK!  I think I have every thing! I am going to go ahead and post in the ic thread.


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Updated to include wealth and personal belongings. (I've excluded most of the belongings that would be located in say her house). Just as a question, will we be using a specific program for rolling or just use any online one?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Invisible Castle for rolls, please.  

Scott, alrighty (I missed the +1 BAB thing, too).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

CM, please check the equipment list and veto what he wouold not have. I could not find fishing equipment.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Equipment looks fine.  Looks like you still need to swap out your Combat Martial Arts feat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

I also had to fix the unarmed attack damage to non lethal only(for now)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2009)

Apologies...I've been woefully sick the past few days. trying to scramble on top of the backlog here. I'll finish Nate up this evening when I'm home and have my books handy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

No worries, Shayuri.    I got knocked on my butt by a cold on my anniversary of all days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2009)

CM:

I thought about what H. Blaise, Specialist, US Army would be Issued and started a list. 
Can you check it when you get a chance?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

The basic list is ok, but keep in mind that issued gear will vary from mission to mission so don't get too attached to that list.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

not attached at all. except maybe the falcon 45 cal


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Finally got the wealth bonus worked out. Equipment should be done tonight after I see Watchmen. 

Name: Nathaniel Abrahms
Class: Smart Hero 1
Occupation: Technician
Gender: Male
Height: 5'10" Weight: 175
Hair: Sandy brown Eyes: Brown
Age: 26

Description: 


XP: 
Allegiances: 
Reputation: +
Speed: 30 Run: 120
AP: 5

Hit Dice: 1d6 (6)
Massive Damage Threshold: 11
Initiative: +0
Defense: 10
BAB: +0 Melee: -1 Ranged: +0

Abilities: Str 8, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 8

Saves: Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +1

Skills: 52
Computer Use +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Craft (electronic) +12 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 talent, +1 occupaton, +2 feat)
Craft (mechanical) +11 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation, +2 feat) 
Disable Device +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Investigate +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (physical sciences) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Popular culture) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (Technology) +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Profession: Engineer +4 (+4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Repair +9 (+4 ranks, +4 Int, +1 occupation)
Research +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Search +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)

Talents:
Savant: Craft Electronics

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
1 Personal Firearms Proficiency
1 Builder (Electronic, Mechanical)


Attacks


Current Wealth: +9 (+3 occupation, +1 profession, +5 roll)
Roll Lookup

Armor

Equipment


Background


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> He suddenly shakes his head and says, "Actually, forget that. Bottom line. I've got as much theory as anyone here, with the background in electronics and mechanics to back it up. Show me an ultrasound of whatever you've got, or a millimeter band imaging radar scan, and I'll be able to work out which button makes it go, and which blows up the universe."
> 
> Nathan clears his throat again. "Hopefully on the first try."




Just awesome.  Way to go, Shay.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

Monkey chuckled with amusement on that one as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

I had to make sure the cover was closed on my 'universe destruction ' button and locked down with the double key lock after reading that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 10, 2009)

Bleh, too much research......... just push and hope!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't push the button ... my brother has the other key.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Reveille, the door is open whenever you are ready.  Here's hoping you can step through that door sometime soon.




And the door is now closed.

Time to move on.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 14, 2009)

Ouch... *insert random feels mixed with anger and relief*    At least the guy is okay.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2009)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Ouch... *insert random feels mixed with anger and relief*    At least the guy is okay.....



 yup kinda the way i felt.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh man, Monkey!  I'm dying to find out what is up with Connor's genes and why they are so interested in them!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

well if his jeans have holes in them he just needs to replace them.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

Shadowgate's turn to be updated after the flu-induced Monkey vacation.    Expect an IC post from me shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

OnlytheStrong said:


> ooc:  Thanks for the patience guys!  My comp is back up and running!  (motherboard actually melted, woot!)




ooc: whoa! dude!! your my hero man! melted the mother board? that brings back memories! [/ooc]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome back, OnlytheStrong.    See the IC thread for what's been going on with poor Max.  Here's a hint, "It's not a tumah!"  Well, it might be...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Paths of Legend Campaign Setting has a new home!

Click here for the latest updates to Monkey's homebrew setting.*

*_Membership required.  Some material not suitable for users under 18.  Side effects include an overabundance of awesomeness._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 16, 2009)

So, here I am updating the IC thread and I need to look up a character sheet...

So, off I go to our Rogue's Gallery thread only to discover that only one player has posted their character sheet there, Yttermayn.

Ahem.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2009)

:Bows: ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2009)

*gulp*

edit: fixed


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 29, 2009)

Many apologies for the delays.  IC update will be along shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

man CM, you are twisted. that video created more questions then it answered.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

B-P ........

that is just mean!
roflmaogarb


----------



## Yttermayn (May 1, 2009)

Crazy Monkey:
In d20 modern, are psychic powers accompanied by the psion's signature phenominon during manifestation, like they are in D&D?  I'm talking about the little noises, flashing lights, etc unique to the psion that happen during manifestation (they are for flavor, no game mechanics involved).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 1, 2009)

Yes, they have what are called Displays.

For example, _Far Hand_ has a visual display, which could be a soft glow, a sudden flash of light, wisps of smoke or fog, or whatever seems appropriate to the power.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 5, 2009)

Monkey has acquired the complete Stargate SG1 experience (the original Stargate movie, seasons 1 through 10 of the series and the TV movies Ark of Truth and Continuum).  

Loads of inspiration for this game.  Yummy, yummy.  And I'm only on episode 5 of season 1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

Just great. just dandy.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 6, 2009)

If I didn't pull inspiration from somewhere, this game would be pretty boring.  

Update coming along shortly.

On a different note, given the potentially episodic nature of this game, how would you guys feel about having a guest DM for one "episode?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2009)

I trust your judgement as to your games, so I would be willing to give it a shot.

(huh, now where did i put my sig ?)


By the way, this is a must see for all dog lovers:

auto computer screen cleaner


----------



## Yttermayn (May 7, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> If I didn't pull inspiration from somewhere, this game would be pretty boring.
> 
> Update coming along shortly.
> 
> On a different note, given the potentially episodic nature of this game, how would you guys feel about having a guest DM for one "episode?"




How long is an 'episode' and who would be the guest?


----------



## Yttermayn (May 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I trust your judgement as to your games, so I would be willing to give it a shot.
> 
> (huh, now where did i put my sig ?)
> 
> ...





Haha!  Awesome, one of my dogs happened to look up while that was playing - that dog is about life-sized on my monitor - my dog was checking the screen licker out and wagging his tail at it.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 7, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> How long is an 'episode' and who would be the guest?




Well, we're currently doing the "pilot" episode, which will be a bit longer.  

As for how long each episode is, that's hard to predict at the moment.  I have outlines for the "pilot," the followup to that, and one other episode for the first "season" and then the season ending cliffhanger.  So, there's room for several more.

As for who that guest DM would be...the one, the only...Shadowmask!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

*Applause*

Although I was expecting Shayuri in all honesty.

*Danger! silly nonsense alert*
As for the pilot, that should last 2 hours and then each episode there after 1 hour and the season cliffhanger should also be 2 hours.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 9, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> As for who that guest DM would be...the one, the only...Shadowmask!




Oh, IC.  She's got the time?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh, IC.  She's got the time?




At the moment, yes.  We're both still unemployed.  

The idea is still germinating and fermenting, however, so this'll be down the road a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

sorry to hear you are both still unemployed.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 23, 2009)

Monkey will be completely offline from May 27th to June 3rd.  I will be updating my games on Monday (May 25th) and Tuesday (May 26th) but after that, don't expect to see me again until June 4th.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

Monkey is back (a little late, yes, I know).

I'm going back to a once a week update schedule as I find myself spending much less time online since my trip.


----------



## Fanatic (Jun 15, 2009)

Is Reville (sp) joining us? Since he pulled the stunt he did?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

You talking about the dude who claimed to me  in a coma and it turned out he was faking it? if so, he has been banned from en world.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar is correct.  As far as I know, Reveille has been banned from EN World.  Even if he wasn't, I wouldn't be inclined to accept him in the game.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be camping this sunday through tuesday, so I won't be able to post at all once I'm gone.  I'm going to try to work in updates/posts to games i'm involved in before I go.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 21, 2009)

Monkey has made the cardinal sin of biting off more than he can chew.  As a result, he needs to cut back a few games and Shadowgate is on the chopping block.

It has been a pleasure gaming with you and I would like to invite you to check out my forums, Crazy Monkey's Asylum if you haven't already.

Good Gaming.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 21, 2009)

So I take it Shadowgate is canceled?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is correct.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

*sigh whimper sniff*


----------



## Fanatic (Aug 16, 2009)

It was fun while it lasted.

Pleasure gaming with you gents.


----------

